# زوجه بتحب زوجها جدا



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## مريم12 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
زوجات اخر زمن
ميررررسى يا استاذنا
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه شكلا بتحيه كتير​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يخرابى ايه الحب ده دى بتحبه اوى تسلم ايدك


----------



## tena_tntn (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة قوى
شكرا


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لا بجد اصيلة


----------



## dodoz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا ما هو باين انها بتحبوا*
*بجد حب اخر زمن*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييك*​


----------



## zama (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جداً ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*فهلا ربنا يرحمنا من النوع ده من المحبة*


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش اللى يبتدى حاجه يكملها للاخر برضه*
*ايه ده*
*ده زوج انانى خالص*
*يعنى ينفع يجيب حاجه ويسيبها هى تشتغل وتسددها*
*ميرضيش حد ده هههههههه*

*ميرسى يا فندم لتعبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جميله 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كتير حلوة يا النهيسى

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههه حلوة
 ميرسي الك


----------



## مرتد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه الله يرحمة بقا كان راجل بخيل واستريح من النكد


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههه بنتحر ويخلص منها
ميرسي الك


----------



## minanaiem (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

عندها حق

هو هيقرفها ليه​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> زوجات اخر زمن
> ميررررسى يا استاذنا
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


شكرا جدا أختنا مريم​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههه شكلا بتحيه كتير​*


شكرا لمرورك الغالى


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> يخرابى ايه الحب ده دى بتحبه اوى تسلم ايدك


مرور كريم جدا شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر للغاليين
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا بجد اصيلة


أصيله فعلا 

ههههه

شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *لا ما هو باين انها بتحبوا*
> *بجد حب اخر زمن*
> *هههههههه*
> *ميرسى لييييك*​


طبعا بتحبه
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا للمرور


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جداً ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


مرور جميل شكرا جدا​​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *فهلا ربنا يرحمنا من النوع ده من المحبة*


منتهى الشكر ليكم


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *مش اللى يبتدى حاجه يكملها للاخر برضه*
> *ايه ده*
> *ده زوج انانى خالص*
> *يعنى ينفع يجيب حاجه ويسيبها هى تشتغل وتسددها*
> ...


ههههههههههه

بجد هو غلطان

شكرا ليكم


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميله
> ميرررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرور غالى شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كتير حلوة يا النهيسى
> 
> كل الشكر الك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


شكرا يا غالى لمورك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة
> ميرسي الك


منتهى الشكر جدا


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههه بنتحر ويخلص منها
> ميرسي الك


شكرا اختنا الغاليه​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

minanaiem قال:


> ههههههههههههههه


شكرا جدا ليكم


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا لمرورك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*أكيييد مطلع عينهإ ههههههههههههه​*


----------

